# Bobcat tractors



## Rat_Power_78 (Jun 20, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place for this or not but... Has anyone had any experience with Bobcat compact tractors? I have been testing one and so far am less than impressed.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

How about an intro telling us what you do.

As far as the Bobcat: What size & what are you expecting it to do under what conditions?


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Jun 20, 2010)

griz said:


> How about an intro telling us what you do.
> 
> As far as the Bobcat: What size & what are you expecting it to do under what conditions?


My bad... I do landscaping and a little bit of snow work. My family has been in the business for over 30 years. The tractor I have been testing is a CT440 with a cab and a loader. It would be replacing a Ford 1620. Im mostly concerned with overall quality, reliability, and such. So far, I dont like the loader valve-it wont allow me to tilt the bucket while raising or lowering the loader arms, which really slows me down. Also, the heater doesnt work at all (blows cold air only). Keep in mind, this is a brand new machine (picked it up with 4 hours on the meter). My biggest concern, however, is an apparent wiring problem. It started blowing fuel solenoid fuses if you tried to start it after it had been warmed up and shut down. Dealer ordered a new solenoid, installed it yesterday but that didnt cure it. The mechanic, who is very good and very reliable, said he would have to get it back to his shop and dig into the wiring. I offered to haul it in for him, but when I tried to start it to load it up, It cranked for half a second and then nothing. Now they are thinking it may need a whole new wiring harness. What I cant help but wonder is, is this a sign of things to come? Are all of the Bobcat tractors this bad, or did I just get extremely unlucky with this one? Anyone else experience anything like this? Sorry for the long post, didnt want to leave out any details again.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know anything about the Bobcat tractors, but my experience with my local Bobcat dealer has been exceptional.

Talk with the dealer and see what can be done. It sounds like they are taking your issues seriously, and (my experience) Bobcat will make it right.

Good luck with it, welcome to the site.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

does it have a seat or clutch interlock? try moving around on the seat or pumping the clutch-pto lever may have an interlock to keep it from starting too.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't know if Bobcat is building them or if it's another brand wearing the Bobcat colors. The way I look at it is to stick with a company that's been building high quality tractors for years, which would be Kubota, JD, Ford, etc. From that lot I'd chose the tractor that has the features and qualities that suit your needs the best.

I personally don't like a single lever for bucket control, the equipment I've used with this feature have had issues with not enough hydro pressure to operate both lift and tilt at the same time. I don't know if that's a pump or a valve issue, but it is certainly something I've only experienced with the single lever set up. I would also think that if the tractor has a hydrostatic clutch, which seems to be all the rage these days, that the line pressure to the bucket controls would be compromised by the needs to move the tractor. Gimme a standard transmission any day of the week.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Jun 20, 2010)

Our local Bobcat dealer treats us very very good with any problem we have ever had, but I'm worried that I would end up with a spankin new tractor dead in the middle of a customers parking lot during a snow storm. Having experienced getting this one on the trailer while its dead, Im not excited about the possibility of doing that in the middle of a storm when theres plowing to be done. It has several safety interlocks (seat, PTO, brake, and neutral that I know of) and I tried all of them. Bobcat does not build them, some company in Korea does. Dealer and mechanic have both said not to worry about that, they have been in production for 30 years and are sold as a couple different brands. 
Since I would be doing more loader work than anything, I would like to try one of the Ford/New Hollands with the CVT. Looks way faster for loader work. Only problem is my local dealer is not very reliable so far. Its a new branch of Titan Machinery and my experience with their staff so far hasnt been good. Takes forever to return calls, if at all.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I would have the same concerns you do if I were in your position, which would make me seriously shy away from buying the Bobcat. It doesn't matter how great their service is if the product is cr*p. If you really want to stay with Bobcat, then request that they give you another tractor, if tractor #2 has the same problem, then you know it's time to go elsewhere.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thats exactly what Im thinking. I was just curious so see if anyone was using these and what they thought about them.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Guys I know with the newer Bobcats are very happy with them. They have not had nor heard of the problems you are having.


----------

